

Automated Visual Testing and Pixel Comparison - WebtestingIO
http://webtesting.io/

======
tluyben2
What value does Excel add here? I find JSON in Excel hard to read and further
it feels like a kind of gimmicky feature (you use Excel, so you can use
this!). Maybe I'm missing something.

~~~
gowan
nontechnical buisness users like excel because it's familiar.

though i do not think having test data for automation scripts in a binary
format is good. first excel is harder to work with than csv or json. second
excel does not lend itself to version control.

